# Fülloptionen verschwunden



## hani (29. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen

Hab da ein deftiges Problem... ich arbeite regelmässig mit Photoshop, aber als ich gestern wieder etwas an den Fülloptionen ändern musste, taucht das Fenster eben dieser einfach nicht auf. Egal bei welchem Bild, egal bei welcher Ebene... "Rechtsklick - Fülloptionen" und man sieht zwar, wie sich die Menüleiste entsprechend verändert, aber eben das eigentliche Fenster der Fülloptionen taucht nicht auf.

Hat jemand eine Idee zur Lösung des Problems?

Gruss


----------



## Tastatur-Kriegerin (29. April 2004)

Hi!
Ich weiß nicht wirklich was du meinst, denn du kannst deine Fülloptionen mit Rechtsklick auf die Ebene oder Doppelklick anzeigen lassen. Welches Fenster ist weg?


----------



## Mel75 (25. April 2005)

hallo,
bin auf der suche nach einer lösung des gleichen problems auf euch gestoßen..

ich weiß der beitrag ist ein jahr alt, aber vielleicht hat doch jemand einen tip.

also ich kann fülloptionen anlegen, aber dann nur noch mit enter bestätigen, es gibt nicht mehr das fenster wo ich die parameter eingeben kann etc.

hab photoshop deinstalliert und installiert und registry gereinigt, aber das fenster mit den parametern für die fülloptionen bleibt einfach verschwunden....

ich hoffe auf hilfe )

gruß

mel


----------



## Tobias Menzel (25. April 2005)

Hast Du mal mit mehreren Bildschirmen oder einer höheren Auflösung gearbeitet? Das Problem hatten wir soweit ich weiß letztens schon mal - es lag einfach daran, dass das Dialogfeld ausserhalb des sichtbaren Bereichs des Bildschirmes gerutscht war.

Ich will jetzt nichts falsches sagen, aber ein Reset von PS auf die Standardeinstellungen sollte Abhilfe schaffen

Gruß

EDIT: Wenn es nach einer Neuinstallation immer noch nicht geht, wirds doch an was anderem liegen...
.


----------



## metty (26. April 2005)

Fenster -> Arbeitsbereich -> Palettenpositionen zurücksetzen


----------



## Mel75 (26. April 2005)

das mit dem zurücksetzen hab ich schon probiert..
da setzt er mir die menüs alle schön einmal um den rand herum..aber dadurch kommen die fülloptionen leider auch nicht wieder.


----------



## Philip Kurz (26. April 2005)

Hast du schon Datic's Tipp ausprobiert Photoshop auf die Standardeinstellungen zurückzusetzen? (Strg+Alt+Shift beim Starten)


----------



## Mel75 (26. April 2005)

ne noch nicht, bin noch auf arbeit )
das werd ich aber nachher gleich probieren.

du meinst wenn die ganzen einstellungen geladen werden bei ps, dann die tastenkombi drücken?


----------



## Philip Kurz (26. April 2005)

Genau. Ob man die Tastenkombination nun gedrückt lassen muss oder nicht, kann ich dir nicht sagen ... habe es schon lange nicht mehr gebraucht 

Vorher solltest du aber vielleicht individuelle Dateien/Einstellungen etc. sichern.


----------



## Mel75 (26. April 2005)

erstmal ein danke an alle die so fleißig geschrieben haben und ein dickes lob an euch 
so und nun werde ich alle tips nochmal der reihe nach ausprobieren


----------

